# getting extra lighting over subjects



## aaronnorth (9 May 2009)

I was thinking about getting a light unit, i thought about something like this:
http://nextday.diy.com/app/jsp/product/ ... ctId=32394

would 500w be overkill? I am thinking yes but have no idea  

if someone can give an "average" wattage to aim for then i'll be happy  Its mainly for photgraphing my tank, which will already have 108 watts over it.


Thanks.


----------



## Simon D (9 May 2009)

You don'tneed a 110 volt one like this (unless you've got a transformer near your tank). Theses are available in 240 volts. Lamp wattage depends on your camera's abilities, so up to you. You could buy the unit and a smaller watt lamp!

That said 500 watts is a bit overkill, generally speaking, unless you've got an enormous tank and want to light it from a distance for full tank shots!


----------



## aaronnorth (10 May 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> You don'tneed a 110 volt one like this (unless you've got a transformer near your tank). Theses are available in 240 volts. Lamp wattage depends on your camera's abilities, so up to you. You could buy the unit and a smaller watt lamp!
> 
> That said 500 watts is a bit overkill, generally speaking, unless you've got an enormous tank and want to light it from a distance for full tank shots!



it wasnt that specific model, just an example as it was the first i came too   

camera isnt that good, do you think an extra 100w would be sufficient?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (10 May 2009)

Be careful with those lamps Aaron,they get really hot. Also, for photography purposes, you will find they are very yellow and you will need to adjust your white balance accordingly.

Cheers.


----------



## aaronnorth (10 May 2009)

thanks for the tip. I am still looking at other options too.


----------



## Simon D (10 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> camera isnt that good, do you think an extra 100w would be sufficient?


I think, spend the money on upgrading your camera. You seem happy enough with the tank lights, get a camera that will do this setup justice.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 May 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is an option, that is still in the back of my mind. Nikon D40's are dead cheap now, even brand new.


----------



## CeeBee (12 May 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Be careful with those lamps Aaron,they get really hot.



Indeed they do....






Considering I've now damaged 2 tanks, I'm thinking it would be cheaper to get myself a DSLR


----------



## aaronnorth (12 May 2009)

is that an osaka :!: 

i might just buy an ordinary light bulb, attach a 2metre cable then fit a reflector somehow, job done


----------



## CeeBee (12 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> is that an osaka :!:


  Yes


----------

